# Hello fellow Maxima members..



## Guest (Jan 15, 2003)

I just signed on and wanted to say hi..

I mostly post on maxima.org. I own a 2k SE auto unfortunately. 
I didn't realize they had a nissan forum.. Well, Looks like I'll be in here more often..


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

hello!!!!!!!!!!!



welcome...


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

Got tired of the snobby gossip circle, heh?!  

Maxima.org is a great place to get info.... if you want to SEARCH for it!!! lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2003)

I concur.. Ask a newbie question and your post will end up getting moderated for not searching.. LoL.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2003)

hello to you as well, welcome.


----------



## bonzelite (Jan 14, 2003)

*welcome newbie*

hello. i am new-ish as well. i have a 3rd gen SE 5spd. with the VG engine. itz modded only a little. i got the CAI and the whole exhaust thing going on: ypipe, bpipe, etc.. all of it. itz loud. i rebuilt the heads, too. and that alone made a big acceleration difference. i'm gonna mod it a little more. i just got skyline stock wheels for it, a skyline steering wheel, too. but i'm savin for doin a s14/silvia conversion with RB25DET.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: welcome newbie*



bonzelite said:


> *hello. i am new-ish as well. i have a 3rd gen SE 5spd. with the VG engine. itz modded only a little. i got the CAI and the whole exhaust thing going on: ypipe, bpipe, etc.. all of it. itz loud. i rebuilt the heads, too. and that alone made a big acceleration difference. i'm gonna mod it a little more. i just got skyline stock wheels for it, a skyline steering wheel, too. but i'm savin for doin a s14/silvia conversion with RB25DET. *


Wow, this I wanna see... It's not everyday you see a RB25DET motor in a maxima.. 
Keep us updated...


----------



## bonzelite (Jan 14, 2003)

*clarification about RB25DET*

yes, it is "wow." but i said it would be put in an S14 ("240sx"- name of the S14 for US issue cars). i will convert the US issue S14 (the number for the chassis designation, eg, S13, S15) to the "Silvia," the more powerful and illegal (statewide) japanese version. the S14 chassis is very very close in design shape and dimension to the r32 Skyline. i believe it is a bit smaller than the Skyline. it is more common to convert the S14 to a Silvia using the SR20DET platform. but i want to go farther and create a sort of "pseudo/quasi skyline." the conversion will be "novel" whilst being cheaper than actually buying a Skyline. i'll do that later.


----------



## bonzelite (Jan 14, 2003)

*litte more*

also, the S14 is RWD. the Maxima is FWD. the RB's and the SR's, as far as i know, cannot be "sidewinded" and made to be FWD. whereas the VG30DET can be made to be transverse mounted if converting your 3rd gen to a turbo using the older 300zx engine. you must reuse the intake manifold and the heads of the VG30E, but you will use the exhaust manifolds and short block of the VG30DET. and you will need time and money to make the turbo plumbing and wiring and such functional. "project car."

what i have done to my 3rd gen so far is added a Cattman (Place Racing) CAI, y-pipe, b-pipe, hi-flow cat, and Magnaflow muffler -- the entire exhaust has been replaced with hi-flow components. the sound is awesome, by the way. very throaty and loud on acceleration. the noise is actually pleasant to me. 

i have just ordered today, actually, lowering springs, camber plates, and new struts and a Stillen front strut tower brace. i also have Skyline r32 GTS-t wheels (the bronze 16 X 6.5 stockies) for it. and i have an r32 Skyline steering wheel. i have yet to install these things. the car will begin looking very "Cefiro-like" very soon.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: litte more*

And for a good 4hrs, I thought you were actually going to do the conversion on the maxima somehow.. Woulda been very unique if it were possible.
Anyhow, good luck with your skyline motor...
Hope to see pics in the future..


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2003)

Here's an idea..

Why not drop a SR20DET BB motor into the 3rd gen?? I know that's possible with 30g's or less. It's not the smartest way to blow 30g's but you'll prolly be the world's fastest 3rd gen or maybe the fastest maxima.. LoL..


----------



## bonzelite (Jan 14, 2003)

*SR20*

for that matter, you can arrange to have an A31 cefiro shipped to the US and legalized. that would cost probably 20 grand, cheaper still but insane. that way, you will have your RB20DET, or 25, have RWD, and have the japanese Maxima.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2003)

or at that rate you could just buy a new G35 coupe and have a warrenty (until modded)  for 45k


----------



## bonzelite (Jan 14, 2003)

*more on modding*

or you can take an S13 or S14, drop in an RB20 or RB25DET from a skyline. you can buy a fixer upper base model for around 3k, the engine and hookup for about 12k, get some wheels and a paintjob. and you're going to smoke a G35. although, i like the G35 coupe. it is awesome. but i don't buy it as the new "skyline" (r35). as a standalone car of it's own, it is cool.


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: more on modding*



bonzelite said:


> *or you can take an S13 or S14, drop in an RB20 or RB25DET from a skyline. you can buy a fixer upper base model for around 3k, the engine and hookup for about 12k, get some wheels and a paintjob. and you're going to smoke a G35. although, i like the G35 coupe. it is awesome. but i don't buy it as the new "skyline" (r35). as a standalone car of it's own, it is cool. *


Why not? At 270 hp, it's no GT-R but it's outperforming previous Skyline models (other than the GT-Rs). It's the fastest N/A Skyline I know of...

I saw a pic of one in Japan, badged as a Skyline, and I'll admit it was kind of wierd. That's okay, though. Skyline's IMO have always looked weird...


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2003)

it is at 280hp not 270. Do some mods like CAI, Cat back, and hotter cam, timing etc. You have a pretty fast car, and it is N/A which means less maintenance nightmares. The only thing that really sucks is the RWD unlike the AWD Skylines GT-R's


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2003)

Oh yes almost forgot, it is also emmision legal in the US. Well at least when it is stock.


----------



## bonzelite (Jan 14, 2003)

*G35 and others*

it just isn't the skyline to me. i like the G35, as i have said, but to call it a skyline is stretching it. it lacks the presence of the skyline. i cannot quite put it into words. it just isn't it. the styling is wrong for the skyline badge. the direction nissan has taken is totally different. just like the new "maxima." it's just an uglier altima with the "maxima" name on it. they ought to just dump it. the altima has become the top-selling 'flagship' now.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2003)

At least they are not as ugly as the new Cadillac's


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

cneary812 said:


> *it is at 280hp not 270. Do some mods like CAI, Cat back, and hotter cam, timing etc. You have a pretty fast car, and it is N/A which means less maintenance nightmares. The only thing that really sucks is the RWD unlike the AWD Skylines GT-R's *


Yeah, but it's not a GT-R. Most Skylines are RWD. Nothing wrong there IMO!


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

cneary812 said:


> *At least they are not as ugly as the new Cadillac's *


The CTS??? I like that thing....


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2003)

if they used a newer verson of CAD maybe the Caddy's would look better. They look to computer generated.


----------



## bonzelite (Jan 14, 2003)

*caddy v. altima*

now that ya'll mention it, the newer caddys look very nissan-like. like the altima or something. but not really. they have those vert headlamps and hideous flat imposing grilles that you see on the altima and the newest "maxima" debacle. personally, i cannot stand the jaguar "S type" roofline of the altima. i hate how the c-pillar is so far back and i cannot stomach the look of it in profile. from a 3/4 rear view, the altima looks pretty good. but truck around it a couple of feet and behold the sickening profile, and you begin to question just what in the f**k nissan designers are thinking. what i don't understand is that this new awful roofline idea and grille'headlamp thing is what is selling like hotcakes.so am i just "not with it"? i mean, am i alone in this thinking? 

the new z car and G35 coupe look great with this new roofline idea, however. so it is a fine line. but the G35 sedan is getting into ugly territory.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2003)

RBa2kMax said:


> *I just signed on and wanted to say hi..
> 
> I mostly post on maxima.org. I own a 2k SE auto unfortunately.
> I didn't realize they had a nissan forum.. Well, Looks like I'll be in here more often..  *


WARNING!!!!!!!!!!

This guy is a moving Asian Pimp with the fastest maxima (on his block)

 Welcome RBA!


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: Re: Hello fellow Maxima members..*



i90hpkilla said:


> *WARNING!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> This guy is a moving Asian Pimp with the fastest maxima (on his block)
> 
> Welcome RBA! *


 Stop following me....


----------



## NoKTournAL (Feb 11, 2003)

Another 2K SE Automatic owner ?
join da club


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2003)

NoKTournAL said:


> *Another 2K SE Automatic owner ?
> join da club  *


Hogan?

The shot power steering is a give away.


----------



## NoKTournAL (Feb 11, 2003)

i90hpkilla said:


> *Hogan?
> 
> The shot power steering is a give away. *


----------

